# How should a Website look? Suggestions Please...thanks in advance



## pencilpusher

Hello Everyone...
Good Day to all, I would like to ask for a big favor... suggestions please on my site ? Sell Your House Privately
 thanks very much highly appreciated guys... thank you

Sell Without an Agent | Sell Your Own Home | Sell Your House Privately


----------



## pencilpusher

Hello Jon,

thanks very much...very big help. will see what we can do about it. also been to your site, will keep our options open.
Maybe have the budget extend a little for SEO... how much will it cost?

thanks very much for the comment...


----------



## donginellow

Warning: Hope you're ready for an honest answer to an honest question.

Cheap and nasty like a thrown-together billy cart we made as kids. Simplify it. Remove everything except the core message. Little ads and logos all over the place and not one, NOT ONE, dealing with the core issue. It looks like all the others I mistakenly click on only to hit the back button when I do.

I did warn you. Back to basics, start again.


----------



## Licorich

Hi Pencilpusher, the website looked a little busy for me and took some time to load through my browser... I'm sure there's heaps of useful information on there though. Good luck with your project


----------



## pencilpusher

Thanks for the tips...yeah ready for a straight answer lol
I will really like to simplify things a little more, will my site be back from the start? sitemaps? and everything?

thanks very much


----------



## donginellow

Seriously, use a blank sheet of paper and pencil if it helps. REALLY get back to basics. And use someone else as a typical site user, we can all be blinded by our own bullchit, see it through someone else's eyes. As soon as a site loads and I see it has flash ads and the bulk of the message is hard to understand, I'm gone. Simple fonts, one or two only. Simple colouring, one or two only. Simple message, one only.


----------



## pencilpusher

thanks 

will really think about this seriously...thank you


----------



## thejumpingkoala

In terms of loading speed, the site loaded very fast on my end.
The main page is nice and clean, and I like your color scheme, fonts, etc. but your primary offering/message does not STICK OUT enough. All I understood from your main page is that I'll be getting free access to Domain and RealEstate, and didn't get where your service comes in, or how that'll help me with the sale of my house.

Are you a house advertising service? real-estate agent? listing service?
I wouldn't "Call You" if I didn't know what you did in the first place, if you know what I mean.

I also think you can do away with the "Do It Yourself" and "Done For You" page, like what donginellow said, it detracts from the main message. Maybe you can group that into "Useful Articles" or something like that.

Your "About Us" should reinforce your offering, and give a more detailed account of what your service/website is all about. People visit that page for a vote of confidence. I'm just getting a bunch of distracting articles on that page now.

But I still think the main/biggest problem was that I didn't know what the whole website was about when I first visited. You should address that and implement that across ALL the pages, or you'll lose many of your visitors.

You should also compare yourself with the other websites that offer the same service as you, and see what things you liked/disliked about the site.

All the best and good luck with your website!!!


----------



## pencilpusher

thejumpingkoala said:


> In terms of loading speed, the site loaded very fast on my end.
> The main page is nice and clean, and I like your color scheme, fonts, etc. but your primary offering/message does not STICK OUT enough. All I understood from your main page is that I'll be getting free access to Domain and RealEstate, and didn't get where your service comes in, or how that'll help me with the sale of my house.
> 
> Are you a house advertising service? real-estate agent? listing service?
> I wouldn't "Call You" if I didn't know what you did in the first place, if you know what I mean.
> 
> I also think you can do away with the "Do It Yourself" and "Done For You" page, like what donginellow said, it detracts from the main message. Maybe you can group that into "Useful Articles" or something like that.
> 
> Your "About Us" should reinforce your offering, and give a more detailed account of what your service/website is all about. People visit that page for a vote of confidence. I'm just getting a bunch of distracting articles on that page now.
> 
> But I still think the main/biggest problem was that I didn't know what the whole website was about when I first visited. You should address that and implement that across ALL the pages, or you'll lose many of your visitors.
> 
> You should also compare yourself with the other websites that offer the same service as you, and see what things you liked/disliked about the site.
> 
> All the best and good luck with your website!!!


thank you very much...helped very very much, the site underwent a big change, right now it's different than the one before, which in my point is much better than the present one.

thanks for the time...


----------



## ellelebelle

I would go with your first link: *Sell without an Agent* . People are very visual beings, don't like to do too much reading. And you have a clear call to action which is an added bonus. You should have no problems getting *email conversions*.


----------



## jon

Your site needs to look modern and user friendly. Otherwise people will just think it's not professional. but then again the amount of sites that are not user firendly always amazes me - even top business sites. so think carefully about making it easy to use.


----------



## pencilpusher

ellelebelle said:


> I would go with your first link: *Sell without an Agent* . People are very visual beings, don't like to do too much reading. And you have a clear call to action which is an added bonus. You should have no problems getting *email conversions*.


thank you...yes and surely helping a lot more will mean something in the long run.

cheers


----------



## brownagustin

I think the basic motive of your website is to provide a platform where one can sell its house privately, Instead of that your website appears as website meant for related articles. If I will be honest then your website is not ready to grab business. Do you just want to make it as an informative website or want to get business from it?


----------



## rajrajzach

When I look at your site right now I actually think it looks very good!

You probably improved a bit since you first asked at this forum. Now I think it looks quite professional.


----------



## maxwylly

I'd visited your site a few moments ago and it was good actually. Information was laid out in a good way.


----------



## brianK88

It looks pretty good and organized to me.


----------



## brianK88

The most important thing about website designing is - giving it a professional look.


----------



## garden sheds

Why not add links to your site for social interaction (e.g. facebook, twitter, etc.) or anything that anybody can add comments and reactions regarding your website or articles.


----------



## JolyV

looks great for me, obviously you always have to be making changes to keep it attractive to people


----------

